# Arsenal - Southampton 03.12.14



## BgFutbol (Dec 3, 2014)

Arsenal is the home team against Southampton in todays Premier league match. Arsenal will look to win this match and return to top four. The last season Arsenal couldn't win against Southampton, they made draw as guest and lost the match at Emirates, this sseason Southampton plays even better.
In the weekend Arsenal scrapped a win against West Bromich and if we add the win against Borussia we can say they are in good form.
I expect Arsenal finally to beat West Bromich and continue their good form.

1.85 at Bet365.


----------



## CRonaldo (Dec 3, 2014)

It's not bad if you search for the surprise here. Southampton are doing great so far. X2 is a good option.


----------



## Rob (Dec 4, 2014)

BgFutbol said:


> Arsenal is the home team against Southampton in todays Premier league match. Arsenal will look to win this match and return to top four. The last season Arsenal couldn't win against Southampton, they made draw as guest and lost the match at Emirates, this sseason Southampton plays even better.
> In the weekend Arsenal scrapped a win against West Bromich and if we add the win against Borussia we can say they are in good form.
> I expect Arsenal finally to beat West Bromich and continue their good form.
> 
> 1.85 at Bet365.



If only I read this before the game


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 4, 2014)

I meant Southampton of course. I dont know where my mind was.



BgFutbol said:


> Arsenal is the home team against Southampton in todays Premier league match. Arsenal will look to win this match and return to top four. The last season Arsenal couldn't win against Southampton, they made draw as guest and lost the match at Emirates, this sseason Southampton plays even better.
> In the weekend Arsenal scrapped a win against West Bromich and if we add the win against Borussia we can say they are in good form.
> I expect Arsenal finally to beat *West Bromich* and continue their good form.
> 
> 1.85 at Bet365.


----------

